# dominant dog, aggressive dog or just bad mood?



## ldragon (Jan 8, 2010)

by the way, he had finished his first level of obedience training when he is 5 months, and now he is taking some agility classes. we did him enough excersice very day, 30 mins walk in the morning and 1 hour walk in the evening, attend puppy social every week. he can do a perfect loose leash walk with us.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Has he been to a vet for a complete check-up? Seems like his actions are kind of sporadic for a common behavioral type issue. I'm sure others will chime in with their responses.

Goodluck


----------



## ldragon (Jan 8, 2010)

Bock said:


> Has he been to a vet for a complete check-up? Seems like his actions are kind of sporadic for a common behavioral type issue. I'm sure others will chime in with their responses.
> 
> Goodluck


 
Oh, Yes, I forget to mention that after he bit my again when he was 6 months old for no reason, we brought him to vet for a complete exam. but vet told us, he is very healthy, and the only thing is recomendation for neuter. So we did that surgery on him after that.

so as long as we know, he has no health issue except for the last weekend, he vomitted badly.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Have you had bloodwork done recently? Specifically looking for diseases spread by ticks? Have you had his vision checked by a vet who specializes in that? His hearing?

My first impressions are that he's a bit nervous. What's his body language like? Have any of the trainers commented on this? 

Do you have a nearby veterinary behaviorist or a vet that specializes in behavior?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would start over on the training with him on the Nothing In Life Is Free (NILIF). Hand feed him, make him sit for things. Make sure you and your husband are on the same page on the training. Because if one does it one way and the other another way then the dog becomes very confused. 
Since you said you are starting agility with him, I wonder if it could be pain for him since he is still growing. Also since he has been evaluated by two trainers then I dont think it is an agression issue more of testing independence.


----------



## ldragon (Jan 8, 2010)

RedDogs said:


> Have you had bloodwork done recently? Specifically looking for diseases spread by ticks? Have you had his vision checked by a vet who specializes in that? His hearing?
> 
> My first impressions are that he's a bit nervous. What's his body language like? Have any of the trainers commented on this?
> 
> Do you have a nearby veterinary behaviorist or a vet that specializes in behavior?


No, we haven't done any blood test on him. His vision and hearing seems okay, at least I can see he get excited if seeing some toys, and react properly to my oral command.

and Yes, I feel he is nervous too, he is easily scared by a noise of car passing by my house, or a sound I accidentally dropped sth on the floor.
as of body launguage, I found him just got frozen for some time if he is scared or unsure about sth.

I don't know any vet behaviorist in my area, and haven't thought about it before, I have only consulted with some professional trainers about my dogs behavior. but I will try to check it out soon.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Ask your vet, specifically, about a veterinary behaviorist. Most regular vets do not specialize in behavior and as a result may give out inappropriate advice just due to this not being their area of expertise.

http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=80&Itemid=366

This page has an article "How to find help for a pet with behavior problems."

Addressing the fear will likely help him in the other situations. You should get appropriate help as soon as possible. In the mean time, be cautious that you are not startling him. If he is asleep, talk to him before touching him or rattling his crate. If he has an object, warn him of your approach and always be trading for something better, if he is scared or in pain, be calm and help him the best you can (with the crate instance, maybe toss some super special treats (cut up hamburger, chicken, etc) in there and close the door, wait about 10 minutes before trying again). Find a vet behaviorist/trainer who can show you how to prepare him for vet visits, handling, and restraint. 

Blood work would be something else to pursue. An exam can't tell you about underlying conditions, or tick diseases. There are tests your vet can do for vision/hearing...but with your other comments, it may be better to see a behavior specialist.

"Professional trainer" can mean a lot of things....some are better adept at dealing with some issues than others and they may have a wide variety of experience levels. And especially if they haven't commented on his fear or started you on how to teach him to be more comfortable in general.... you'll be better off with a different type of trainer/specialist.


----------

